# Looking for a club like Woking Cc in South Wales



## philinmerthyr (16 Jul 2015)

I'd like to join a cycling club but I am a true Fat Lad At The Back and wouldn't keep up with the club rides I see advertised. 

It was encouraging to see Woking CC on the Cycle Show with groups that start at 10 mph average. Is there a club with similar groups in the South Wales area?


----------



## theclaud (16 Jul 2015)

How local to Merthyr would it need to be?


----------



## philinmerthyr (16 Jul 2015)

I often ride in Swansea or Cardiff so happy to travel a few miles.


----------



## theclaud (16 Jul 2015)

philinmerthyr said:


> I often ride in Swansea or Cardiff so happy to travel a few miles.


Okey doke. In that case Swansea CTC does easy rides, and the regular rides Weds and Sunday are not fast. If you want a little more discipline and the opportunity to try different kinds of cycling, I reckon Bynea CC is the friendliest in the area, and seems to have a range of rides and activities, including a very gentle Friday social ride. Drop them a line?


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

http://cardiffctc.com/weekends/ and Spokes CTC (if you can find a website that shows more than a white page) look like possibilities from the speed/style aspect but I don't know if they're as silly about "you can only ride with us five times and then you must pay £44/year subs" as some CTC groups.

I found this the usual way - go from www.cyclenation.org.uk to its groups page to the local everyday cycling group in an area and see which club they recommend or whether they have their own rides.



theclaud said:


> If you want a little more discipline


Paging @Fnarr. I suspect Miss Goodbody would be willing to give you a hand with that, no matter what group you're with.


----------



## mwktar (10 Aug 2015)

Hey @philinmerthyr - I'm in Merthyr too and wondered the same a while back. After some research I found a club on strava (aberbynon) that meet by the navigation pub in abercynon.

Didn't get around to meeting up (get the club jitters tbh!)

I've so just checked the CTC site and they look good.my Mrs lives in port Talbot so I might see about joining them at some point


----------

